# negative HPTs 12dp3dt, any hope for a positive beta test tomorrow???



## mbinda (Sep 14, 2013)

really trying to be hopeful.. but it seems so impossible. any encouraging stories?
my beta is tomorrow morning, but i need something to get through the night..


----------



## Rayofsunshine (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm not sure Hun but I just wanted to send u   and   there is always hope!


----------



## one_day_maybe (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm no expert but think that the blood test is much more sensitive than poas. I think the hcg is diluted by the time you wee it out. Also some poas tests are more sensitive than others so some might give you a negative whilst others might give a faint positive.  Please don't give up hope until your OTD, they give you that date for a reason xxx


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

my feeling is that it is not over until the blood test. Also for me personally that is why I don`t poas. I rather be in that am or am not stage. Good luck tomorrow. If you see no blood that is good as well


----------



## mbinda (Sep 14, 2013)

i am getting hopeful.. not sure if it's good.. 
i used clear blue digital, i think it should be quite accurate.
anyway, thanks for the support..


----------

